
f.lux has been updated to a new version - dailo10
http://justgetflux.com/news/pages/bigupdate/
======
kseistrup
And then there's Redshift, which is GPL'ed and has its source code available.
Works like a charm on my Linux box.

[http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

[https://launchpad.net/redshift](https://launchpad.net/redshift)

~~~
easytiger
also from the f.lux website:

> f.lux is patent pending. If you make a cell phone, display, or other cool
> device, and want to talk about licensing f.lux?

~~~
btian
Patent for what? Changing temperature of screen? That will not be granted
because there are plenty of prior arts.

~~~
TylerE
Such as? Doing it automatically?

This is, in my book, real innovation.

~~~
kabouseng
In broad terms for a patent to be granted an invention must be unique,
innovative and non-obvious.

I am not sure if f.lux is entirely non-obvious...

~~~
Cthulhu_
I would say that changing color temperature based on time of day (and location
on the planet) as a means to reduce late-night eyestrain and fatigue is
something non-obvious, yes. I never even thought about color temperature and
the influence of it on your sleeping patterns (esp. late at night) until the
guy behind f.lux came by.

~~~
polymatter
is it so non-obvious that it requires the state guarantee decades-long
monopoly to ensure f.lux can make a return on the significant research &
development costs?

could we expect no more non-obvious apps like f.lux get made if the state
doesn't guarantee decades-long monopoly?

~~~
mdkess
You've changed the question from "is the invention non-obvious, in the sense
that current law requires to grand a patent?" to "do you agree with current
patent laws and the value of patents?"

------
heydenberk
f.lux is one of my favorite pieces of software. It just does what it's
supposed to and I hardly even think about it. Being near the 40th parallel, it
rarely activates from April to October. At some point in October, as it did a
week ago, it naturally and unobtrusively becomes indispensable again.

Something that happens quite frequently is non-technical friends see my laptop
at night and ask "why it is orange?". When I temporarily deactivate f.lux,
they shrink from the intrusive blue light and need no further explanation.

~~~
SeanDav
I have tried using f.lux several times as it is a recurring theme on HN, but
it just does not work for me. All it does is give everything a red tinge, but
the light intensity remains the same. I feel like it is cooking my eyeballs
and blurring my vision.

I have working alternatives now neither of which work well with multi-screens
and neither of which are sophisticated as f.lux, but they do reduce the
intensity of my screens which is what I want.

One is "Dimmer" which I use on my left screen and the other is the built in
Nvidia tool to reduce brightness, contrast/gamma etc, which I use on my right
screen. Pretty primitive but works for me.

~~~
timdiggerm
That is the point; it's all about color temperature, and not about brightness.
If you feel like you're cooking your eyeballs, perhaps your screen brightness
is just too high.

------
jrnkntl
Heads up: not yet available for Linux and Mac.

~~~
herf
Modified the text to say, yes, this is our Windows update. Many of the
features are on Mac already, since we've done a dozen updates for it in the
interim. But we're planning another Mac update soon.

~~~
kevincrane
What are the odds we'd see a Linux update at some point in the future? I
_loved_ flux when I was running Windows, but at this point I'm fully off in
Ubuntu land and haven't been had much luck getting flux to work right here. :(

~~~
fakeanon
You can try redshift by the way.

~~~
kevincrane
I didn't like redshift as much when I tried it a year-ish ago. The version I
tried made me enter all the GPS coordinates manually and I never felt like it
achieved the same effect as well.

------
josefresco
Hard to run a neat tool like f.lux when you design for the web. Reason being
that I need to "see" the web like my clients and their customers do. Same
reason I don't run ad-blockers, or many browser add-ons that modify the
browsing experience.

I found when using it for personal use, there are times when the time of day,
doesn't align with my _energy_ levels and I ended up disabling it enough that
it became a nuisance.

~~~
MartinCron
_I need to "see" the web like my clients and their customers do_

The only way that's possible is to do a lot of travel.

~~~
lectrick
False. Apple computers use ColorSync, the whole point of which is to line up
the perceived color on disparate devices in disparate locations:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ColorSync](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ColorSync)

In comparison, the color handling/prioritization in Windows and Linux is crap.

~~~
nilved
Not very relevant - a lot more people use Windows and Linux than Mac OS.

~~~
lfuller
The discussion is around web design / development - a field with an extremely
high number of people running OSX (I'd say that the majority run OSX, but I
don't have any statistics to back that up, just observation).

~~~
kibibu
No, the discussion is around web design _clients_ , the majority of whom in my
experience run IE6 on Windows XP at 800x600 with the brightness turned up to
11.

~~~
msutherl
Working on calibrated equipment is about having a neutral, uniform reference
so that you can actually see what you're doing without having to second guess
yourself. You can draw an analogy to reference monitors for sound mixing.
Monitors have two properties: they reveal detail in the sound and they have a
flat frequency response. The former is obviously important, and it's why as a
designer you should have a nice monitor. The latter is important so that when
you work in different locations, you don't have to recalibrate your
expectations. There may also be non-linear perceptual illusions associated
with certain aspects of the signal being attenuated or boosted, which would be
another reason to have a calibrated/flat reference, but I'm not certain if
this would be relevant at the scale we're talking about (between calibrated
and the whole space of non-calibrated color profiles).

------
sovande
Being wary of using too much resources in my own programs I'm always a little
surprised and disappointed when I see small utility programs like this use
resources like a drunken sailor on shore leave. Flux is currently using 118 MB
of real memory and 0.1% CPU.

Using otool -L /Applications/Flux.app/Contents/MacOS/Flux you can see an
impressive number of frameworks included. I guess inclusion of the webkit
framework is the biggest culprit. Why all this is needed to simply dim the
light on my screen is beyond me.

That said, Flux is perfect functionality wise and very useful.

~~~
option_greek
Takes around 25MB on windows. May be the UI graphics on mac are better ?

~~~
neil_s
It's using 0.7 mb on my Surface Pro. However, its 6.15pm right now, maybe
usage goes up when it actually starts dimming. I've never had noticeable
performance issues because of it though, and I run it on my 7 year old Macbook
Pro as well.

------
T-hawk
f.lux is great, but I really really really wish it would allow custom control
of the timing instead of pegging to sunset. I don't want my screen going red
at 4:30 pm in the winter eight or more hours before bed. 10 pm would be about
right. f.lux can be manually controlled, but that's much less useful since
I'll never remember to turn it back to red at the times I want. "Disable for
an hour" is useful once, and really tedious to repeat for six hours.

And in this update: "Movie mode ... lasts 2½ hours." Seriously? Why in the
world not prompt for a time duration, or use a dropdown or flyout menu for
various 30 minute intervals?

~~~
spencerhakim
Just set your location to a place that's more compatible with your schedule.
Living on the east coast, I get fine results setting it to a southern
California zip code.

------
NatW
Awesome project, thank you!! It would be helpful if the creators listed the
latest version number on their site so folks don't need to install it to see
if it's e.g: version 23.0 or something else. FYI: the latest version seems to
be 23.0 for mac at the moment.

~~~
tokanizar
Agree. A version suffixed download file should be easier. Currently, there's
no update for Mac yet.

------
molf
Flux is fantastic. I just wish it were built into iOS too, so I can have
something similar on my iPad/iPhone without jailbreaking.

~~~
bstar77
An official Flux build exists for iOS, but you need to jailbreak. I used it
before I upgraded to iOS 7 and it has been massively useful for me. It's the
one thing I miss most from my jailbreak.

~~~
jonah
Flux is fantastic on my iPad - great for reading in the evening.

------
saturdaysaint
I really wish someone would put f.lux in a TV or receiver. Sure, it's not
ideal for critical viewing, but it'd be great for casual tv watching/gaming at
night. Anyone found good solutions for that? I tried amber glasses but it's a
bit of an awkward solution and somehow doesn't feel as effective as f.lux.

Would lowering the blue light in the TV's picture settings and the brightness
accomplish everything f.lux does?

~~~
corin_
What sort of amber glasses? I've heard great feedback about Gunnar Optiks,
though I've never tried them myself (for more than 30 seconds) and they're not
very cheap. [http://www.gunnars.com/](http://www.gunnars.com/)

Disclaimer: I have met people from Gunnar a few times and I know one of their
marketing agencies very well - but have never been paid by Gunnar for anything
:)

~~~
britta
According to friends who have tested them, Gunnars don't block blue light very
well, but these $8 safety glasses do:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000USRG90](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000USRG90)

------
diminoten
I hear so much about f.lux, but to me I don't know if the science quite backs
it up like everyone says it does. I've found it suffers from the, "They used
the word science so it must be good" problem.

Why hasn't anyone done a study on _specifically_ what f.lux attempts to do?
Sure, light at night causes people problems sleeping, but does f.lux actually
make a difference? Can we quantify that difference in a way that controls for
the fanboy (formerly known as placebo) effect?

~~~
polyfractal
Result from a quick pubmed search (I haven't actually read the paper):

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24110034](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24110034)

> _Effects of LED-backlit computer screen and emotional selfregulation on
> human melatonin production._

> _[...] Finally, we can also report that the blue light of LED-backlit
> computer screen significantly suppress melatonin production (91%) more than
> red light (78%) and no light_ (44%).

~~~
diminoten
5 participants, eh?

But hey, pubmed a.k.a. "science" says it, so it must be irrefutable.

~~~
polyfractal
_sigh_ Fine, here are more articles. If you don't want to believe in peer-
reviewed academic literature, I'm not sure why I'm bothering. Statistically
significant results can be obtained with few participants. Behold the power of
math.

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23926261](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23926261)

Nocturnal light exposure impairs affective responses in a wavelength-dependent
manner.

> _Our results demonstrate that exposure to LAN influences behavior and
> neuronal plasticity and that this effect is likely mediated by ipRGCs.
> Modern sources of LAN that contain blue wavelengths may be particularly
> disruptive to the circadian system, potentially contributing to altered mood
> regulation._

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23358248](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23358248)

Out of the lab and into the bathroom: evening short-term exposure to
conventional light suppresses melatonin and increases alertness perception.

> _Subjective alertness was significantly increased after exposure to three of
> the lighting conditions which included blue spectral components in their
> spectra. Evening exposure to conventional lamps in an everyday setting
> influences melatonin excretion and alertness perception within 30 min._

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21298068](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21298068)

Non-visual effects of light on melatonin, alertness and cognitive performance:
can blue-enriched light keep us alert?

 _Exposure to light at 6500K induced greater melatonin suppression, together
with enhanced subjective alertness, well-being and visual comfort. With
respect to cognitive performance, light at 6500K led to significantly faster
reaction times in tasks associated with sustained attention (Psychomotor
Vigilance and GO /NOGO Task), but not in tasks associated with executive
function (Paced Visual Serial Addition Task). [...] Our findings suggest that
the sensitivity of the human alerting and cognitive response to polychromatic
light at levels as low as 40 lux, is blue-shifted relative to the three-cone
visual photopic system. Thus, the selection of commercially available compact
fluorescent lights with different colour temperatures significantly impacts on
circadian physiology and cognitive performance at home and in the workplace._

~~~
diminoten
This trickery may work on Reddit (I know you're from Reddit because you use
carets to denote quotations), but allow me to repeat myself:

Why hasn't anyone done a study on specifically what f.lux attempts to do?
Sure, light at night causes people problems sleeping, but does f.lux actually
make a difference? Can we quantify that difference in a way that controls for
the fanboy (formerly known as placebo) effect?

~~~
polyfractal
Haha, what? That is the most bizarre insult? argument? that I've seen in a
while. People use greater-than characters all the time for quotations. It's
been used in email forever. But bonus points for trying to be edgy I guess.

To your question: All the studies are basically examining the principle that
f.lux operates on. Shift colors away from blue and you can limit the decrease
in melatonin production. I don't understand your question?

If you mean, "why has no one done a study on f.lux itself?", then I'm assuming
no one has done a study on f.lux _per se_ because (I'm just guessing here) no
serious academic researcher really gives two shits about a piece of software
on the internet.

However, that doesn't mean their research cannot be applied. F.lux is applied
science, working on a fairly solid base of academic research. Real science
with, yunno, quantifiable and statistically significant results. It isn't
"fanboyism" or "science"...it is peer-reviewed literature.

The articles I linked specifically talk about how spectral blue light
decreases melatonin production (a hormone directly related to how sleepy you
feel at night) and a corresponding increase in alertness.

Doing a little extrapolation, if you decrease the amount of blue light that
you are exposed to in the evening you decrease the impact on melatonin
production and increased alertness.

So sure, I doubt anyone has stuck a person in front of f.lux and measured
salivatory melatonin levels...but they have done the equivalent with blue and
red lights. It isn't reaching to say that f.lux is doing exactly the same
thing.

~~~
diminoten
Did you know monitors leak anywhere from some to a lot of white light,
depending on age and quality (if you turn off the lights in your computer room
some time and load up a black page, is it completely dark in the room? Ever
wonder why not?)? F.lux can't change the color of that light, and so the
question becomes: is that leaked white light enough to negate the benefit seen
in the studies?

So I bet you can imagine my persistent confusion with your linking to what
amount to irrelevant studies, when this question is the one I've been asking
over and over again. When you say "have done the equivalent with blue and red
lights", you are absolutely, 100% wrong. It is _extremely_ reaching to say
that F.lux is doing the same thing, if you know how monitors work.

~~~
jlgreco
> "Melatonin is a circadian hormone transmitted via suprachiasmatic nucleus
> (SCN) in the hypothalamus and sympathetic nervous system to the pineal
> gland. It is a hormone necessary to many human functions such as immune,
> cardiovascular, neuron and sleep/awake functions. Since melatonin
> enhancement or suppression is reported to be closely related to the photic
> information from retina, in this paper, we aim further to study both the
> lighting condition and the emotional self-regulation in different lighting
> conditions together with their effects on the production of human melatonin.
> In this experiment, five participants are in three light exposure conditions
> _by LED backlit computer screen_..."

Stop being an ass.

~~~
diminoten
5 participants.

Stop getting emotional.

------
BryanB55
If you use Android, Twilight is also great (same concept but for your
smartphone):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid.lux)

------
calinet6
What this page needs is a big "Download" link.

------
chli
Great update !

Now I'm just missing : "automatically disable if Photoshop is running" (I got
caught a few times)

~~~
test1235
Same for watching videos.

~~~
coob
From the linked page:

>Movie mode. This setting warms up your display, but it preserves shadow
detail, skintones, and sky colors better than f.lux’s typical colors. It lasts
2½ hours, which lets you watch most feature films

~~~
eru
I thought f.lux was `cooling down' your display, not warming it up.

~~~
quarterto
Colours perceived as "warmer" (yellows, reds etc) are produced at lower
wavelength and therefore by a blackbody with lower temperature (hence colour
temperature). F.lux is reducing the temperature, thus producing a "warmer"
hue.

------
RyanMcGreal
I start work before 6:00 AM and f.lux is a godsend. I actually feel my body go
_aahhhh_ as the sun comes up outside the window and my screen shifts to blue.

------
dzhiurgis
The appearance on my setup if quite hilarious:
[http://imgur.com/1VrPWNw](http://imgur.com/1VrPWNw)

The cheap Dell monitors got quite small horizontal visibility angle.
Additionally, the USB adapter doesn't seem to be supported.

------
vutekst
If you like f.lux, and you use Android devices, you might enjoy Twilight.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid.lux)

~~~
Scene_Cast2
Twilight seems to get it wrong - all the blacks become red. (I think it does
this by overlaying red on top of everything instead of doing real hue
shifting)

Are there any other recommended mobile apps out there?

~~~
vutekst
Hmm, I had noticed that the blacks become red, but I didn't think of it as
"wrong". Despite that, I find it useful enough -- it still removes much of the
blue light and makes my eyes feel better.

I would love to know about any better Android apps like this, though.

~~~
ChrisClark
Lux can do a better job, if you also install the Nexus 4 plugin from the same
developer. Of course, you'll need a Nexus 4. If you don't have one it still
does the same sort of transparent overlay.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vito.lux](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vito.lux)

------
ZoFreX
> A simple schedule for Philips Hue, so you can f.lux your house

This sounds pretty cool! Has anyone who has a Hue tried this yet?

------
jaxbot
As someone who has used f.lux for the last few years (and more so after I've
started classes), any single one of these is a welcome update. Together? I'll
take it as a late birthday present.

------
ksrm
The only thing that annoys me about f.lux is the lack of flexibility. Why can
I only disable it for one hour? Why are there only two transition speeds - 20s
and 60m?

------
joelackner
the alt-pg up/dwn feature to adjust brightness is pretty great. the fact that
it rolls back in the morning is pretty clever, i always found myself having to
fidget with settings on my monitor.

i wish more devices, like tvs, had flux baked in.

~~~
ancientworldnow
I'm speaking as a colorist working in film/television here. TV's already have
enough issues destroying the look we carefully craft with "features" like
dynamic lighting, motion smoothing, vivid mode, etc. A huge color shift is
going to throw this off even more and dramatically change the look and tone to
the detriment of the work. This is great for reading text on a screen, but
should be disabled for viewing media - you wouldn't look at the Mona Lisa with
amber glasses.

~~~
eterm
TV/Film colour grading does enough to try to destroy reality with the horrible
OTT teal&orange gradings.

If the mona lisa was painted in duo-chrome I might not be upset at viewing it
under different temperatures.

------
EnderMB
I remember first looking at this, and thinking it was pretty stupid. I
downloaded it out of curiousity and ran it on my work machine while doing a
few late nights, and I noticed very quickly that my eyes were feeling a lot
less tired near the end of a day than they usually were.

Now, I install it on every machine I use, and it's probably saved me a ton of
(literal) headaches. I couldn't recommend it enough.

------
Tichy
Dumb question: does changing the image on the screen actually change the
output of blue light? I was kind of under the impression it was a result of
the light source.

For example I think neon light is actually greenish and it is just the human
eye that adjusts the colors back to normal. But I don't think one could make
neon light behave like another type of light simply by painting it with some
color.

~~~
samatman
Yes it does. Your screen, presuming it's LED, is white light being filtered
through colored gates (pixels). It is... easy to tune the colors of those
gates...

------
msutherl
For people who love f.lux, you may be interested to check out the work of
Philippe Rahm: [http://philipperahm.com/](http://philipperahm.com/). He's
built a number of spaces that explore how environmental conditions affect you
physiologically. Along the lines of f.lux, he has some experiments that use
specific qualities of light to affect your circadian rhythm, including an
iPhone app and JavaScript library:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/i-weather.org/id389364795?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/i-weather.org/id389364795?mt=8).

This is a great example of where avant-garde art can be an inspiration for
mass-market products, though who knows if the f.lux creators were directly or
indirectly influenced by Rahm's work. Nevertheless, I believe there's a whole
range of products that could come out of this conceptual framework.

------
najra
Might not be what this piece of software was created, but could a similar
technique be used for an opposite effect: waking up in the morning? There are
morning lights available that send 10.000 lux light, could you get a monitor
to do this instead? would it have the same effect as those lights?

~~~
Cthulhu_
I do believe f.lux also can increase (blue-shift) the color balance on your
screen during the day; my setting goes up to 6500K. Not sure if that's higher
than the normal color temperature though.

I'm not sure if it's light intensity or color, myself. I do know that Philips
is doing a lot of research in the area. If you have a Philips light that can
change color (or can get one), turn it up to bright blue in the morning, and a
pleasant / warm red in the evening. That should help.

I for one wouldn't mind a shifting color setup at home. Maybe I'll buy myself
one of those lights sometime. Right now I mainly have reddish lights (woo,
Lidl), but also because I mainly have lights on in the evening. And I don't
generally have issues waking up in the morning. At least not once I'm out of
bed, :p.

------
rietta
Neat. Flux has been one of my favorite tools for years. There have been times
that I have had to use its "disable for an hour" function late at night and
the sudden brightness change is actually painful. It's easy to forget just how
bright monitors are.

------
StavrosK
_WARNING_ : If you want to try this for the first time, wait until mid-day.
The first transition is quite jarring, but trying it in the day will make it
much smoother (to the point where, if you disable it at night, you will
quickly curse and re-enable it).

------
yock
Just yesterday I was in the office late and was struggling with the bright
monitor in a dimming room. The reminder that this software exists comes at a
very nice time of year for those north of the tropics.

~~~
eru
Even in the tropics, it's useful late at night.

------
rolfvandekrol
I use f.lux all the time (on OS X). The only thing that frustrates me about
it, is that "disable for an hour" actually means "use daytime settings for an
hour". I reduced the daytime temperature to 4500K, but when I need to do
graphical work, I want flux to disable completely. And yes, I know, I can
simply quit the app, but then I forget to re-enable it.

------
teeray
Can I pay these people yet? This is an awesome piece of software, and they
should not have to buy their own beer anymore at the very least.

~~~
computer
The technology is patent-pending, so I suspect they want f.lux as widely used
as possible so they can license the patent to device makers for a lot of money
once they are well-known enough.

------
JoshMock
I know an update isn't available for OS X yet, but did anyone else get
notified of an upgrade of their OS X version? The most recent OS X version of
the Flux.app file says it was created Oct 4, 2013. I'm pretty sure this update
has caused my Macbook Air to hang momentarily when trying to put it to sleep.
Kind of annoying.

------
GraffitiTim
If you find yourself not able to fall asleep until later than you'd like, I
recommend trying the warmer flux setting. I've been using RedScreen + a little
script I wrote instead of flux because it gets far redder, and for me works
far better.

It looks like flux still only goes down to 2200 on Mac, so I may continue
using RedScreen.

------
k-mcgrady
I used to use this but my issue was that I usually watch TV/Movies on my
laptop before bed. I had to disable flux to do that which made it kind of
pointless for me. During my time using it I never noticed any benefits
(probably because, like I said, I turned it off late at night).

Has anyone seen real benefits to using it?

~~~
rangibaby
Why do you have to disable flux to do that? Try looking at your phone after
using your fluxed(?) laptop for an hour or so. The blue will burn your eyes
out...

~~~
eru
There are options available for the phone now. (Twilight for Android phones,
for example.)

------
bdclimber14
I teach a class at Arizona State University and one of my students asked why
my laptop screen was pink. I then proceeded to give the class a 10 minute
sales pitch on f.lux and how blue light inhibits melatonin production. It
still surprises me what a profound sales channel raving fans can be.

------
hisham_hm
For a project designed to reduce eyestrain, a white website with light gray
text is pretty hard on the eyes.

------
dipth
Does anyone know if this update is for windows only? I can't seem to find a
Mac version of the update.

~~~
lengads
jrnkntl notes above that this update is not available for Mac or Linux.

------
parshap
> A simple schedule for Philips Hue, so you can f.lux your house

You can pair your Philips Hue bulbs with f.lux! This is awesome! This kind of
thing is very helpful for people who sleep odd hours or just have trouble
going to sleep and waking up. Has anyone tried this or knows how it works?

~~~
kux
Shameless self promotion: I'm the creator of an Android app for the Hue called
LampShade.io that also supports this (and a ton of other features!)

------
kux
I just tried out the f.lux for Philips Hue feature and it is highly
impractical because it arbitrarily adjusts the brightness of all Hue lights in
your house...

Disclaimer: I'm the creator of LampShade.io, an Android app for the Hue that
has a similar feature (and many others too)

------
stcredzero
I've been wearing orange tinted safety glasses to reduce my exposure to blue
light at night. Is there a good option that's more suited to wearing outside
the home/hackerspace? Rose colored glasses, of course, but with better
peripheral coverage?

------
asafira
Just a heads up: f.lux is a great tool, but remember to turn it off during
video games. Your experience with some games can be affected by the
temperature of your screen. For me, that was definitely true when playing
left4dead2.

------
wincent
"A map to help you find your location"

I hope this isn't the start of feature bloat.

------
driverdan
Maybe I'm just weird but I previously tried flux for a few days and hated it.
I can always tell the colors are wrong and it drives me crazy. At no point did
my brain adjust to white being red.

Anyone else have this problem?

~~~
zen_boy
It took some time to get used to, but now I don't even notice it. Totally
worth the adjustment period. New people always seem to comment how orange/warm
my screen looks.

------
44Aman
I was interested in using the expanded range, but it needs to access
administrator privileges which I can't use on my locked-down work laptop. The
normal version is a lifesaver though!

------
ezequiel-garzon
Is this supposed to become a commercial product? I'm confused about their
business model, if any. If they don't have one, an open-source approach would
be more common. Any ideas?

------
Nux
Interesting application, but it seems to me that it only really works well if
you rely on natural light.

I'm in an office with bright neon lights, does it still help?

~~~
freehunter
Neon lights in an office? I'm used to neon in bars/pubs, but I haven't heard
of neon being used for general purpose lighting. That sounds painful, neon
lights are generally very harsh in my experience.

------
latraveler
My eye fatigue was so bad a month I thought of changing professions. I
wouldn't say f.lux has cured it completely but it has helped significantly.

------
srik
Note: The update is only for Windows and not OS X.

------
Crake
As someone with insomnia AND eye problems, this makes monitors a lot less
painful for me. Downloading the new version now!

------
oasisbob
Sounds like some of the new features are Windows-only? eg, I can't figure out
how to activate darkroom mode on OS X.

------
mathiasben
Would like to see a feature where the software takes local cloud cover into
account and dims with the sun during the day.

~~~
icebraining
Why not use something like Calise[1], which dims the screen based a camera
plugged in? Even if it's a desktop, plugging in a cheap webcam and pointing it
at a wall/ceiling doesn't seem very onerous.

[1]
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/calise/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/calise/)

------
akg
It seems that the new updated features are not ready for Mac OS yet? I tried
updating but have not noticed anything new?

~~~
robotcookies
Yes, the update is only for windows.

------
simonebrunozzi
I would love to see an option to specify a different time zone. It would be
useful for when I travel, and I'm lazy.

------
seferphier
Love f.lux.

A simple program but solves a common problem. My eyes are always shocked when
i switch off flux for color intensive work.

------
codeduck
I really, really wish flux was compatible with the ipad. Using an ipad at
night is a painful experience.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
It is if you jailbreak.

------
jordanbrown
If only I could get it back onto my phone... Jailbreak can't come soon enough.

------
alanh
iOS devs, please submit radars to Apple for iOS support without jailbreak.
(IDGAF whether it’s native or third-party support for changing the whitepoint,
I just don’t want my phone to blind me at night.)

------
shanac
So I just downloaded - why can't i figure out where TV mode is...hmmmm

------
chid
I'm kind of curious, why is a restart necessary to extend the range?

~~~
jbrooksuk
Windows requires a restart to turn itself after updates most times. It's
expected.

In all seriousness though, I wonder if they install drivers?

------
taeric
Anyone ported this or something like it to phones/tablets, yet?

------
snth
Not updated for Mac yet?

------
aj
This update is for Windows only. The update for Mac is due soon.

------
jarjoura
Oh man, this would be perfect if it tied into my Hue lights!

~~~
brasky
Apparently it does. 10\. A simple schedule for Philips Hue, so you can f.lux
your house

Waiting on the linux version so I can try it.

------
t0mislav
Very useful software. Willing to donate.

------
gdonelli
Where is the download link?

------
lia_memsql
f.lux for iOS next please!

